# Introduction and Latest Completed Project- Material Storage Cart



## firbikrhd1 (Apr 30, 2011)

Hello, I am new here but have posted on other forums. I am a retired firefighter, not a machinist by trade and have learned by trial and error, reading and through the advice of others on various forums. 
My latest completed project isn't my prettiest, it needs paint really bad, however it's utility is unaffected by the lack of paint. After I use it a while and see if any changes need to be made I may paint it, or not. 
Storage of material in my two car garage shop has always been an issue. I park my vehicles in the garage when I'm not working. Prior to the conception and completion of this cart the garage floor was cluttered with material which lay between the wheels of my truck when it was inside. That is no longer a problem. The cart I designed has allowed me to organize a large amount of material in a small space approximately 30" X 34" that rolls out of the way. I hope this will give idea and inspiration to others with similar issues.
Steve[attachimg=1]


----------



## Pacer (Apr 30, 2011)

Very Good!! --- and welcome to the forum.

I have a steel cabinet that handles my shorts - up to about 14-16" - with steel flats on one shelf, rounds on another, aluminum on another, etc, but longer pieces is a problem. Something like you made up there has a lot of possibilities. 

This is why pics are so good, like you said "give idea and inspiration" is just what happened - I wouldnt build one just like yours, but immediately a couple variations popped into mind.


----------



## Starlight Tools (May 1, 2011)

Steve

Welcome from Nelson, BC, Canada

Nice work on the storage cart, and a word on paint. It will not work any better with a coat of paint than it does now, yup may look prettier, but then you wont want to use it in case it gets the pain scratched. LOL

I spent a number of years on a volunteer fire department, so I have a lot of respect for other fire fighters.

Skills are gained both by reading and doing and looks like you are progressing nicely in yours. I feel your pain on the storage issues as my whole shop is a single car garage, and things get very crowded some days. 

Walter


----------

